# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R17-raspored dežurstava

## ivakika

evo rasporeda dezurstava, upisujete se na slijedeci nacin-ako dolazite sa djetetom upisite pored SD(sa djetetom), smjene su okvirne, pa ako bas ne mozete od 9-13, upisite da cete biti do 12, ali toga se onda drzite. Ako iz bilo kojeg razloga ne mozete dovi, molim vas, samo javite. U zagradi sam napisala koliko nam najmanje ljudi treba za funkcioniranje jedne smjene, ali uvijek je bolje da nas je vise 

četvrtak; 04.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza
2.

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza
2.

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika
2.

petak; 05.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza
2.

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza
2.

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara
2.

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. 

subota; 14.06. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## lelica

ivakika  	
PostPostano: čet kol 14, 2008 3:36 pm    Naslov: R17-raspored dežurstava
evo rasporeda dezurstava, upisujete se na slijedeci nacin-ako dolazite sa djetetom upisite pored SD(sa djetetom), smjene su okvirne, pa ako bas ne mozete od 9-13, upisite da cete biti do 12, ali toga se onda drzite. Ako iz bilo kojeg razloga ne mozete dovi, molim vas, samo javite. U zagradi sam napisala koliko nam najmanje ljudi treba za funkcioniranje jedne smjene, ali uvijek je bolje da nas je vise

četvrtak; 04.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Roza
2.

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2.lelica
3.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2.

petak; 05.09.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Roza
2.

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2.lelica

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Mara
2.

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Mara
2.

subota; 14.06.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2.

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## krumpiric

četvrtak; 04.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Roza
2.

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2.lelica
3.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. krumpiric SD

petak; 05.09.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Roza
2.

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2.lelica

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Mara
2. krumpiric SD

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Mara
2.

subota; 14.06.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. krumpiric

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## Frida

četvrtak; 04.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Roza
2. Frida

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2.lelica
3.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. krumpiric SD

petak; 05.09.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Roza
2. Frida

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2.lelica

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Mara
2. krumpiric SD

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Mara
2.

subota; 14.06.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. krumpiric
3. Frida

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## @n@

*četvrtak; 04.09.*

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Roza
2. Frida

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2.lelica
3.

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. krumpiric SD

*petak; 05.09.*

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Roza
2. Frida

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2.lelica

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Mara
2. krumpiric SD
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Mara
2. @n@ sd i mm

*subota; 06.09.*

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. krumpiric
3. Frida

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## Forka

*četvrtak; 04.09.*

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Roza
2. Frida

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2.lelica


16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. krumpiric SD
3. Forka (18-20)

*petak; 05.09.*

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Roza
2. Frida

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2.lelica

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Mara
2. krumpiric SD
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm
4. Forka (18-20)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Mara
2. @n@ sd i mm
3. Forka 

*subota; 06.09.*

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. krumpiric
3. Frida

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.[/quote]

----------


## bubimira

*četvrtak; 04.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 

*petak; 05.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 

*subota; 06.09.* 
7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Linda

četvrtak; 04.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda (do 18)

petak; 05.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Linda

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 

subota; 06.09. 
7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Jelka

četvrtak; 04.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda (do 18);
5. Jelka (17-20)

petak; 05.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Linda
6. Jelka (17-20)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 

subota; 06.09. 
7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Amelie32

četvrtak; 04.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda (do 1; 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19)

petak; 05.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Linda 
6. Jelka (17-20) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 

subota; 06.09. 
7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Juroslav

*četvrtak; 04.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda (do 1; 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19)
7. juroslav (18-20)

*petak; 05.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Linda 
6. Jelka (17-20) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem)

*subota; 06.09.* 
7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## zumbulmama

*četvrtak; 04.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda (do 1; 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19)
7. juroslav (18-20)

*petak; 05.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Linda 
6. Jelka (17-20) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem)

*subota; 06.09.* 
7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## ivakika

Juroslav, @n@ i Forka racunam na vas u petak navecer da cete pomoci Mari srediti dvoranu, ovo je prvi puta da ja necu biti tamo u petak navecer(a taj dio najvise volim :Sad:  )
naime idem na jednu svadbu-hvala bogu da je taj petak, a ne u subotu

----------


## Juroslav

ma nemaš frke, samo se ti lijepo napleši, najedi i napij (i kušni mladenca, to ti bude onda još legalno   :Wink:  ), sve bumo mi sredili

----------


## Frida

> ma nemaš frke, samo se ti lijepo napleši, najedi i napij (i kušni mladenca, to ti bude onda još legalno   ), sve bumo mi sredili


 :D

----------


## Juroslav

> Juroslav prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ma nemaš frke, samo se ti lijepo napleši, najedi i napij (i kušni mladenca, to ti bude onda još legalno   ), sve bumo mi sredili
> 
> 
>  :D


kaj si odmah počela skakati, ti moraš dojti da se malo divimo kikaču   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

samo da napomenem kako sam ja kuma na toj svadbi  :D 
mislim, nije da me netko pitao...   :Embarassed:

----------


## maxi

*četvrtak; 04.09.
*
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Roza
2. Frida
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2.lelica


16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. krumpiric SD
3. Forka (18-20)
4. Linda (do 1;
5. Jelka (17-20)
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19)
7. juroslav (18-20)
8. maxi (17-20)

*petak; 05.09.*

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Roza
2. Frida
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h
4. zumbulmama


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2.lelica

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Mara
2. krumpiric SD
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm
4. Forka (18-20)
5. Linda
6. Jelka (17-20)
7. maxi SD (17-20)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Mara
2. @n@ sd i mm
3. Forka
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem)

*subota; 06.09.*
7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. krumpiric
3. Frida
4. Linda (9-13)
5. Amelie32 (7-12)
6. maxi

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. juroslav

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## bubimira

> samo da napomenem kako sam ja kuma na toj svadbi  :D 
> mislim, nije da me netko pitao...


kaj to znači da nebuš došla ni jedan dan?

----------


## ivakika

> samo da napomenem kako sam ja kuma na toj svadbi  
> mislim, nije da me netko pitao...


nije te nitko pitao  :Razz:  

al cemo u subotu biti orne za rad na rasprodaji!

----------


## Juroslav

najbolje bi vam bilo direkt iz svadbe doći na ZV, jer ako zaspite ne budu vas probudili svi volonteri, prodavači i kupci zajedno tam negdje do podneva   :Grin:

----------


## krumpiric

i sad se pojavite bez kolača ujutro...  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## stella

četvrtak; 04.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda (do 1; 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. juroslav (18-20) 
8. maxi (17-20) 

petak; 05.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Linda 
6. Jelka (17-20) 
7. maxi SD (17-20) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 

subota; 06.09. 
7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.
_________________

----------


## apricot

> i sad se pojavite bez kolača ujutro...


danas sam joj rekla da sve što ostane proslijedi na velesajam
pitat ćemo ostale uzvanike što o tome misle  8)

----------


## Frida

> krumpiric prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i sad se pojavite bez kolača ujutro...  
> 
> 
> danas sam joj rekla da sve što ostane proslijedi na velesajam
> pitat ćemo ostale uzvanike što o tome misle  8)


:D   :Mljac:

----------


## jadro

ja po obicaju (ne znam je l gadjate vi, ili ja), radim popodne i subotu jutro, tako da nema bas neke pomoci, ali ipak cu ja doci


četvrtak; 04.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda (do 1; 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. juroslav (18-20) 
8. maxi (17-20) 

petak; 05.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Linda 
6. Jelka (17-20) 
7. maxi SD (17-20) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. jadro

subota; 06.09. 
7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. jadro (od cca 13.30)

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## anna-y

I ja ću doći koji dan, ali kako ovih dana živim od danas do sutra, neću se posebno upisivati.

Samo ćete me ugledati 8)

----------


## puntica

prijavljujem nas za subotu od 13 - bit ćemo svi, i mm i M. 
kako M. rastu zubići i zna plakati po cijele dane, ako je baš u subotu to uhvati barem smo mm i ja u tandemu, pa će neko radit a neko ljubit i nosat, na smjene  :Smile:   A možda i sveki dođe prošetat malenu...

četvrtak; 04.09.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Roza
2. Frida
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2.lelica
3. stella


16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. krumpiric SD
3. Forka (18-20)
4. Linda (do 1;
5. Jelka (17-20)
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19)
7. juroslav (18-20)
8. maxi (17-20)

petak; 05.09.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Roza
2. Frida
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h
4. zumbulmama


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2.lelica
3. stella

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Mara
2. krumpiric SD
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm
4. Forka (18-20)
5. Linda
6. Jelka (17-20)
7. maxi SD (17-20)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Mara
2. @n@ sd i mm
3. Forka
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem)
5. jadro

subota; 06.09.
7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. krumpiric
3. Frida
4. Linda (9-13)
5. Amelie32 (7-12)
6. maxi

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. juroslav
2. jadro (od cca 13.30)
3. puntica, mm SD

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## apricot

:D

----------


## leonisa

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Roza
2. Frida
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h
4. leonisa (sd)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2.lelica
3. stella


16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. krumpiric SD
3. Forka (18-20)
4. Linda (do 1;
5. Jelka (17-20)
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19)
7. juroslav (18-20)
8. maxi (17-20)
9. leonisa (iza 17)

petak; 05.09.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Roza
2. Frida
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h
4. zumbulmama
5. leonisa (sd)


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2.lelica
3. stella

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Mara
2. krumpiric SD
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm
4. Forka (18-20)
5. Linda
6. Jelka (17-20)
7. maxi SD (17-20)
8. leonisa (iza 17)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Mara
2. @n@ sd i mm
3. Forka
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem)
5. jadro

subota; 06.09.
7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. krumpiric
3. Frida
4. Linda (9-13)
5. Amelie32 (7-12)
6. maxi
7. leonisa

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. juroslav
2. jadro (od cca 13.30)
3. puntica, mm SD

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## Ena

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Roza
2. Frida
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h
4. leonisa (sd)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2.lelica
3. stella


16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. krumpiric SD
3. Forka (18-20)
4. Linda (do 1;
5. Jelka (17-20)
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19)
7. juroslav (18-20)
8. maxi (17-20)
9. leonisa (iza 17)

petak; 05.09.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Roza
2. Frida
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h
4. zumbulmama
5. leonisa (sd)


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2.lelica
3. stella

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Mara
2. krumpiric SD
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm
4. Forka (18-20)
5. Linda
6. Jelka (17-20)
7. maxi SD (17-20)
8. leonisa (iza 17)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Mara
2. @n@ sd i mm
3. Forka
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem)
5. jadro

subota; 06.09.
7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. krumpiric
3. Frida
4. Linda (9-13)
5. Amelie32 (7-12)
6. maxi
7. leonisa

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. juroslav
2. jadro (od cca 13.30)
3. puntica, mm SD

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. Ena

----------


## apricot

jel možemo pojačati četvrtak?
 :Heart:

----------


## puntica

ja bih došla još koji dan ali mi je taj tjedan koma, a konačan raspored obveza imat ću u utorak, tako da se možda u zadnji čas prijavim za još koji termin   :Smile:

----------


## petarpan

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda (do 1; 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. juroslav (18-20) 
8. maxi (17-20) 
9. leonisa (iza 17) 

petak; 05.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Linda 
6. Jelka (17-20) 
7. maxi SD (17-20) 
8. leonisa (iza 17) 
9. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. jadro 

subota; 06.09. 
7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi 
7. leonisa 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. jadro (od cca 13.30) 
3. puntica, mm SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena

----------


## MIJA 32

ja ću doći , nemrem napisati kad,kad uspijem mami uvaliti ptičice,s njima sam totalno neučinkovita
dakle samo ću se pojaviti  :Grin:

----------


## MIJA 32

ja ću doći , nemrem napisati kad,kad uspijem mami uvaliti ptičice,s njima sam totalno neučinkovita
dakle samo ću se pojaviti  :Grin:

----------


## Forka

Ivakika, niš se brini, pa mi smo već uigrana "noćna šihta"! Opusti se i uživaj, a Mara će valjda biti jednako dobra šefica kao i ti!

----------


## Juroslav

> a Mara će valjda biti jednako dobra šefica kao i ti!


kaj se može biti loš šef s ovakvom ekipom?   :Grin:

----------


## ivakika

> kaj se može biti loš šef s ovakvom ekipom?


a ne, ne, meni je moja nocna ekipa petkom ZAKON

znate da nisam isla na godisnjicu mature ekipe iz osnovne skole i to na prvo okupljanje koje smo imali nakon 20 godina  :shock: -sve zbog rasprodaje

hebemu, svadbu bas ne mogu propustiti, ubila bi me mlada da kazem da moram biti na Velesajmu

----------


## Juroslav

a da ti lijepo uhvatiš mladu i kumu pa zbrišete oko 21-nula-nula na ZV da vidite jesmo dobro napravili (i usput donesete 2-3 pladnja kolača)?

----------


## Frida

Juroslav :D

----------


## mara

ko-la-či
ko-la-či
ko-la-či

 :D  :D  :D

----------


## LILI07

Pozdrav svima, ja se tek ulogirala pa ne znam previše, a nije ni da sam baš neka forumašica...
Uglavnom, ja bi volontirala, vidim da se svi ovdje poznate pa znate kaj treba. Kaj samo trebam osvanuti na ZV u vrijeme koje sam rekla ili ima još nekaj?
Ja mogu u petak 13-16 h, možda nešto prije i možda nešto kasnije. Bu mi neko nekaj javil? Na mail po mogućnosti jer nije baš da sam redovita na forumu.
Tnx 
Pozdrav

----------


## apricot

LILI, dobro nam došla   :Smile:  

Za početak, pročitaj upute za volontere, jako ih je dobro i važno znati.
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=52045

Samo dođi na velesajam, javi se voditeljici smjene i ona će ti na licu mjesta sve objasniti.
A i bit ćeš u dobrim rukama "starih" cura koje će ti pomoći da se uklopiš...

----------


## davorka

četvrtak 4.9.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 
5. Davorka (sd)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 


16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda (do 1; 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. juroslav (18-20) 
8. maxi (17-20) 
9. leonisa (iza 17) 

petak; 05.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd)
6. Davorka (sd) 


13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Linda 
6. Jelka (17-20) 
7. maxi SD (17-20) 
8. leonisa (iza 17) 
9. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. jadro 

subota; 06.09. 
7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi 
7. leonisa 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. jadro (od cca 13.30) 
3. puntica, mm SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena

----------


## ivakika

> a da ti lijepo uhvatiš mladu i kumu pa zbrišete oko 21-nula-nula na ZV da vidite jesmo dobro napravili (i usput donesete 2-3 pladnja kolača)?


lijepo si ti to smislio  :Laughing:

----------


## ivakika

sad sam ozbiljna-cetvrtak i petak od 13-16 sati ima najmanje prijavljenih, pa ako ne znate za koju bi se smjenu organizirali-predlazem 13-16 sati

----------


## Joe

Ne znam kakvo će mi biti stanje na poslu, pa se neću upisati, ali ako uspijem izaći, dođem u četvrtak ili petak od 13-16, ili oba ta dana.

----------


## ivakika

hvala Joe

----------


## Imga

podebljavam četvrtak (in more ways than one)
da napokon dođem među ljude nakon 2 mj izolacije...  :D 

četvrtak 4.9. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 
5. Davorka (sd) 
6. Imga

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda (do 1; 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. juroslav (18-20) 
8. maxi (17-20) 
9. leonisa (iza 17) 

petak; 05.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Linda 
6. Jelka (17-20) 
7. maxi SD (17-20) 
8. leonisa (iza 17) 
9. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. jadro 

subota; 06.09. 
7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi 
7. leonisa 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. jadro (od cca 13.30) 
3. puntica, mm SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena

----------


## houly

Ja mogu u petak, jutarnju šihtu (radim od 13-19 h, dakle na raspolaganju sam ili jutro do 12 
ili od 19.15 nadalje) Kaj je potrebnije? Rekla bih navečer, sudeći prema popisu dosada 
prijavljenih...

----------


## Luna Rocco

Evo, i ja podebljavam četvrtak, za petak ću još vidjeti:

četvrtak 4.9. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 
5. Davorka (sd) 
6. Imga

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h)

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda (do 1; 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. juroslav (18-20) 
8. maxi (17-20) 
9. leonisa (iza 17) 

petak; 05.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Linda 
6. Jelka (17-20) 
7. maxi SD (17-20) 
8. leonisa (iza 17) 
9. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. jadro 

subota; 06.09. 
7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi 
7. leonisa 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. jadro (od cca 13.30) 
3. puntica, mm SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

*OT*:
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA živa je!

----------


## tinnkka

Evo  i mene,kao i uvijek  :Smile: 

četvrtak 4.9. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 
5. Davorka (sd) 
6. Imga

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h)
6.tinnkka SD

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda (do 1; 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. juroslav (18-20) 
8. maxi (17-20) 
9. leonisa (iza 17) 

petak; 05.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga
5.tinnkka SD

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Linda 
6. Jelka (17-20) 
7. maxi SD (17-20) 
8. leonisa (iza 17) 
9. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. jadro 

subota; 06.09. 
7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi 
7. leonisa 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. jadro (od cca 13.30) 
3. puntica, mm SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena[/quote]

----------


## emily

*četvrtak 4.9.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 
5. Davorka (sd) 
6. Imga 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
6.tinnkka SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda (do 1; 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. juroslav (18-20) 
8. maxi (17-20) 
9. leonisa (iza 17) 

*petak; 05.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5.tinnkka SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Linda 
6. Jelka (17-20) 
7. maxi SD (17-20) 
8. leonisa (iza 17) 
9. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. jadro 

*subota; 06.09.* 
7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi 
7. leonisa 
8. emily SD (8-12)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. jadro (od cca 13.30) 
3. puntica, mm SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena[/quote]

----------


## ana.m

*četvrtak 4.9.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 
5. Davorka (sd) 
6. Imga 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
6.tinnkka SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda (do 1; 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. juroslav (18-20) 
8. maxi (17-20) 
9. leonisa (iza 17) 

*petak; 05.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga 
8. ana.m (sd1) od 10h

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5.tinnkka SD 
6.ana.m (sd1) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Linda 
6. Jelka (17-20) 
7. maxi SD (17-20) 
8. leonisa (iza 17) 
9. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. jadro 

*subota; 06.09.* 
7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi 
7. leonisa 
8. emily SD (8-12)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. jadro (od cca 13.30) 
3. puntica, mm SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena

----------


## diči

Bok curke!
Baš mi je žao što me neće biti! Ne samo da neću moći doći pomoći pa čak ni proviriti niti na sam dan rasprodaje u Subotu. U bolnici sam od 19.07 zbog nekih komplikacija nastalih sad u drugoj trudnoći.U Merkuru sam. Ali da ne brinete sve je sada bolje! Tipkam jer sam na vikendu doma.
Svima pusa od Petre i mene i Sretno sa rasprodajom!
 :Heart:

----------


## mama_mia22

nemrem ni ja. opet rokovi rokaju. al valjda u 11. mj uspijem konacno doc pomoc

----------


## Frida

> Bok curke!
> Baš mi je žao što me neće biti! Ne samo da neću moći doći pomoći pa čak ni proviriti niti na sam dan rasprodaje u Subotu. U bolnici sam od 19.07 zbog nekih komplikacija nastalih sad u drugoj trudnoći.U Merkuru sam. Ali da ne brinete sve je sada bolje! Tipkam jer sam na vikendu doma.
> Svima pusa od Petre i mene i Sretno sa rasprodajom!


cure faliti ćete nam. drž'te se!
 :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Barbi

četvrtak 4.9. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 
5. Davorka (sd) 
6. Imga 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
6.tinnkka SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda (do 1; 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. juroslav (18-20) 
8. maxi (17-20) 
9. leonisa (iza 17) 

petak; 05.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga 
8. ana.m (sd1) od 10h 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5.tinnkka SD 
6.ana.m (sd1) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Linda 
6. Jelka (17-20) 
7. maxi SD (17-20) 
8. leonisa (iza 17) 
9. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 
10. Barbi (18 -

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. jadro 
6. Barbi

subota; 06.09. 
7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi 
7. leonisa 
8. emily SD (8-12) 
9. Barbi (7-16)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. jadro (od cca 13.30) 
3. puntica, mm SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena

Možda i u četvrtak budem mogla doći ali to nisam sigurna pa se neću zapisivati.

----------


## jadro

na zalost, moram napraviti neke promjene   :Sad:  

četvrtak 4.9. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 
5. Davorka (sd) 
6. Imga 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
6.tinnkka SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda (do 1; 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. juroslav (18-20) 
8. maxi (17-20) 
9. leonisa (iza 17) 
10. jadro (iza 17)

petak; 05.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga 
8. ana.m (sd1) od 10h 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5.tinnkka SD 
6.ana.m (sd1) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Linda 
6. Jelka (17-20) 
7. maxi SD (17-20) 
8. leonisa (iza 17) 
9. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 
10. Barbi (18 - 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. Barbi 

subota; 06.09. 
7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi 
7. leonisa 
8. emily SD (8-12) 
9. Barbi (7-16) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. puntica, mm SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena

----------


## apricot

diči,   :Love:

----------


## retha

Molim da me netko upise za cetvrtak 4.09 13-16h.
Mozda ostanem i duze no necem nista obecavati.

Jel ok da se za petak prijavim u taj cetvrtak i to moram odmah?
Nisam ziher kak sam s vremenom u taj petak pa.. :/

----------


## apricot

*četvrtak 4.9.* 

*9-13* (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 
5. Davorka (sd) 
6. Imga 

*13-16* (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
6. tinnkka SD 
7. retha

*16-20* (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda (do 1; 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. juroslav (18-20) 
8. maxi (17-20) 
9. leonisa (iza 17) 
10. jadro (iza 17)

*petak; 05.09.*

*9-13* (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga 
8. ana.m (sd1) od 10h 

*13-16* (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5.tinnkka SD 
6.ana.m (sd1) 

*16-20* (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Linda 
6. Jelka (17-20) 
7. maxi SD (17-20) 
8. leonisa (iza 17) 
9. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 
10. Barbi (18 - 

*20-22* (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. Barbi 

*subota; 06.09.* 

*7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi 
7. leonisa 
8. emily SD (8-12) 
9. Barbi (7-16) 

*13-18* (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. puntica, mm SD 

*16-18* (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena[/quote]

----------


## apricot

retha, samo ti dođi kad možeš...

možemo li sada malo petak "podebljati"?
3. smjena?
rudarska?

 :Heart:

----------


## Juroslav

ja se, na žalost, moram brisati u četvrtak, upao neki termin vezan uz klinca

*četvrtak 4.9.* 

*9-13* (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 
5. Davorka (sd) 
6. Imga 

*13-16* (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
6. tinnkka SD 
7. retha

*16-20* (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda (do 1; 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. maxi (17-20) 
8. leonisa (iza 17) 
9. jadro (iza 17)

*petak; 05.09.*

*9-13* (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga 
8. ana.m (sd1) od 10h 

*13-16* (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5.tinnkka SD 
6.ana.m (sd1) 

*16-20* (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Linda 
6. Jelka (17-20) 
7. maxi SD (17-20) 
8. leonisa (iza 17) 
9. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 
10. Barbi (18 - 

*20-22* (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. Barbi 

*subota; 06.09.* 

*7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi 
7. leonisa 
8. emily SD (8-12) 
9. Barbi (7-16) 

*13-18* (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. puntica, mm SD 

*16-18* (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena

----------


## Juroslav

> možemo li sada malo petak "podebljati"?
> 3. smjena?
> rudarska?


ako dođete ti i Iva s mladenkom ne treba nam nitko više   :Grin:

----------


## maxi

ja nadodajem Laru-blagajnicu  :Grin:  
a mm-a za subotu popodne 8) 


*četvrtak 4.9.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 
5. Davorka (sd) 
6. Imga 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
6. tinnkka SD 
7. retha 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda (do 1; 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. maxi (17-20) 
8. leonisa (iza 17) 
9. jadro (iza 17) 

*petak; 05.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga 
8. ana.m (sd1) od 10h 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5.tinnkka SD 
6.ana.m (sd1) 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Linda 
6. Jelka (17-20) 
7. maxi SD (17-20) 
8. leonisa (iza 17) 
9. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 
10. Barbi (18 - 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. Barbi 

*subota; 06.09.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi s blagajnicom Larom
7. leonisa 
8. emily SD (8-12) 
9. Barbi (7-16) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. puntica, mm SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena
2. m od maxi SD

----------


## ivakika

super za muzeve!  :Smile:

----------


## andrea

*četvrtak 4.9.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 
5. Davorka (sd) 
6. Imga 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
6. tinnkka SD 
7. retha 
8. andrea

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda (do 1; 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. maxi (17-20) 
8. leonisa (iza 17) 
9. jadro (iza 17) 

*petak; 05.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga 
8. ana.m (sd1) od 10h 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5.tinnkka SD 
6.ana.m (sd1) 
7. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Linda 
6. Jelka (17-20) 
7. maxi SD (17-20) 
8. leonisa (iza 17) 
9. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 
10. Barbi (18 - 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. Barbi 

*subota; 06.09.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi s blagajnicom Larom
7. leonisa 
8. emily SD (8-12) 
9. Barbi (7-16) 
10. andrea (ne znam još vrijeme)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. puntica, mm SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena
2. m od maxi SD

----------


## houly

Vidim da je treća šihta u petak poluprazna. Radim do 19 h, dolazim odmah poslije posla, dakle upišite me na listu.

----------


## Linda

Nemrem u petak   :Sad:  

*četvrtak 4.9.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 
5. Davorka (sd) 
6. Imga 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
6. tinnkka SD 
7. retha 
8. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. maxi (17-20) 
8. leonisa (iza 17) 
9. jadro (iza 17) 

*petak; 05.09.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga 
8. ana.m (sd1) od 10h 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5.tinnkka SD 
6.ana.m (sd1) 
7. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. maxi SD (17-20) 
7. leonisa (iza 17) 
8. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 
9. Barbi (18 - 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. Barbi 

subota; 06.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi s blagajnicom Larom 
7. leonisa 
8. emily SD (8-12) 
9. Barbi (7-16) 
10. andrea (ne znam još vrijeme) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. puntica, mm SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena 
2. m od maxi SD

----------


## ivakika

četvrtak 4.9. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 
5. Davorka (sd) 
6. Imga 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
6. tinnkka SD 
7. retha 
8. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. maxi (17-20) 
8. leonisa (iza 17) 
9. jadro (iza 17) 

petak; 05.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga 
8. ana.m (sd1) od 10h 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5.tinnkka SD 
6.ana.m (sd1) 
7. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. maxi SD (17-20) 
7. leonisa (iza 17) 
8. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 
9. Barbi (18 - 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. Barbi 
6. houly

subota; 06.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi s blagajnicom Larom 
7. leonisa 
8. emily SD (8-12) 
9. Barbi (7-16) 
10. andrea (ne znam još vrijeme) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. puntica, mm SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena 
2. m od maxi SD

----------


## larmama

četvrtak 4.9. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 
5. Davorka (sd) 
6. Imga 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
6. tinnkka SD 
7. retha 
8. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. maxi (17-20) 
8. leonisa (iza 17) 
9. jadro (iza 17)
10. larmama SD (17-20) 

petak; 05.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga 
8. ana.m (sd1) od 10h 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5.tinnkka SD 
6.ana.m (sd1) 
7. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. maxi SD (17-20) 
7. leonisa (iza 17) 
8. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 
9. Barbi (18 - 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. Barbi 
6. houly 

subota; 06.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi s blagajnicom Larom 
7. leonisa 
8. emily SD (8-12) 
9. Barbi (7-16) 
10. andrea (ne znam još vrijeme)
11. larmama SD (9-13) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. puntica, mm SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena 
2. m od maxi SD

----------


## Pticica

četvrtak 4.9. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3.bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 
5. Davorka (sd) 
6. Imga 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
6. tinnkka SD 
7. retha 
8. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. maxi (17-20) 
8. leonisa (iza 17) 
9. jadro (iza 17)
10. larmama SD (17-20)
11. pticica (iza 18) + prijateljica

petak; 05.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga 
8. ana.m (sd1) od 10h 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2.lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5.tinnkka SD 
6.ana.m (sd1) 
7. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. @n@ sd i mm (18-20) 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. maxi SD (17-20) 
7. leonisa (iza 17) 
8. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 
9. Barbi (18 - )
10. Pticica (iza 18 - ) + prijateljica

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. Barbi 
6. houly 

subota; 06.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi s blagajnicom Larom 
7. leonisa 
8. emily SD (8-12) 
9. Barbi (7-16) 
10. andrea (ne znam još vrijeme)
11. larmama SD (9-13)
12. Pticica (8-12) + prijateljica

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. puntica, mm SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena 
2. m od maxi SD
3. Pticica[/b]

----------


## Inesica

četvrtak 4.9. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 
5. Davorka (sd) 
6. Imga
7. Inesica (sd) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
6. tinnkka SD 
7. retha 
8. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. maxi (17-20) 
8. leonisa (iza 17) 
9. jadro (iza 17)
10. larmama SD (17-20) 

petak; 05.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga 
8. ana.m (sd1) od 10h
9. Inesica (sd) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5.tinnkka SD 
6.ana.m (sd1) 
7. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Jelka (17-20) 
6. maxi SD (17-20) 
7. leonisa (iza 17) 
8. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 
9. Barbi (18 - 
10. Inesica (sd, pa malo bez, otprilike do 21)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. Barbi 
6. houly 

subota; 06.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi s blagajnicom Larom 
7. leonisa 
8. emily SD (8-12) 
9. Barbi (7-16) 
10. andrea (ne znam još vrijeme)
11. larmama SD (9-13)
12. Inesica (od 8 pa najmanje do 11:30)) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. puntica, mm SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena 
2. m od maxi SD

----------


## Jelka

četvrtak 4.9. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 
5. Davorka (sd) 
6. Imga 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
6. tinnkka SD 
7. retha 
8. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda 
5. Jelka SD (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. maxi (17-20) 
8. leonisa (iza 17) 
9. jadro (iza 17) 

petak; 05.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga 
8. ana.m (sd1) od 10h 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. tinnkka SD 
6. ana.m (sd1) 
7. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Jelka SD (17-20) 
6. maxi SD (17-20) 
7. leonisa (iza 17) 
8. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 
9. Barbi (18 - 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. Barbi 
6. houly

subota; 06.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi s blagajnicom Larom 
7. leonisa 
8. emily SD (8-12) 
9. Barbi (7-16) 
10. andrea (ne znam još vrijeme) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. puntica, mm SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena 
2. m od maxi SD

Ja sam unijela jednu promjenu, a ta je da ću doći s Janom. Dakle možete računati ko da me nema.   :Grin:   Ali budem tamo čisto kao moralna podrška.

Iako, tko zna, možda me dijete iznenadi pa se zaigra sama.

----------


## Jelka

četvrtak 4.9. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 
5. Davorka (sd) 
6. Imga
7. Inesica (sd) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
6. tinnkka SD 
7. retha 
8. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda 
5. Jelka SD (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. maxi (17-20) 
8. leonisa (iza 17) 
9. jadro (iza 17)
10. larmama SD (17-20) 

petak; 05.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga 
8. ana.m (sd1) od 10h
9. Inesica (sd) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. tinnkka SD 
6. ana.m (sd1) 
7. andrea 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Jelka SD (17-20) 
6. maxi SD (17-20) 
7. leonisa (iza 17) 
8. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 
9. Barbi (18 - 
10. Inesica (sd, pa malo bez, otprilike do 21)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. Barbi 
6. houly 

subota; 06.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi s blagajnicom Larom 
7. leonisa 
8. emily SD (8-12) 
9. Barbi (7-16) 
10. andrea (ne znam još vrijeme)
11. larmama SD (9-13)
12. Inesica (od 8 pa najmanje do 11:30)) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. puntica, mm SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena 
2. m od maxi SD

Kopiram Inesicu i opet kod sebe mijenjam jer sam zadnje quotala ivakiku. (valjda ste skužili kaj je pjesnik htio reći)

----------


## Mukica

četvrtak 4.9. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 
5. Davorka (sd) 
6. Imga
7. Inesica (sd) 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
6. tinnkka SD 
7. retha 
8. andrea 
9. Elvira

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda 
5. Jelka SD (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. maxi (17-20) 
8. leonisa (iza 17) 
9. jadro (iza 17)
10. larmama SD (17-20) 
11. Elvira
12. Mukica (18 - ....)

petak; 05.09. 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga 
8. ana.m (sd1) od 10h
9. Inesica (sd) 
10. Elvira

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. tinnkka SD 
6. ana.m (sd1) 
7. andrea 
8. Elvira

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Jelka SD (17-20) 
6. maxi SD (17-20) 
7. leonisa (iza 17) 
8. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 
9. Barbi (18 - 
10. Inesica (sd, pa malo bez, otprilike do 21)
11. Elvira
12. Mukica (17 - ...)

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. Barbi 
6. houly 

subota; 06.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi s blagajnicom Larom 
7. leonisa 
8. emily SD (8-12) 
9. Barbi (7-16) 
10. andrea (ne znam još vrijeme)
11. larmama SD (9-13)
12. Inesica (od 8 pa najmanje do 11:30))
13. Elvira
14. Mukica 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. puntica, mm SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena 
2. m od maxi SD

----------


## tinars

*četvrtak 4.9.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 
5. Davorka (sd) 
6. Imga
7. Inesica (sd) 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. Roza 
2. lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
6. tinnkka SD 
7. retha 
8. andrea 
9. Elvira

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda 
5. Jelka SD (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. maxi (17-20) 
8. leonisa (iza 17) 
9. jadro (iza 17)
10. larmama SD (17-20) 
11. Elvira
12. Mukica (18 - ....)

*petak; 05.09.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga 
8. ana.m (sd1) od 10h
9. Inesica (sd) 
10. Elvira

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. Roza 
2. lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. tinnkka SD 
6. ana.m (sd1) 
7. andrea 
8. Elvira

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Jelka SD (17-20) 
6. maxi SD (17-20) 
7. leonisa (iza 17) 
8. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 
9. Barbi (18 - 
10. Inesica (sd, pa malo bez, otprilike do 21)
11. Elvira
12. Mukica (17 - ...)

*20-22 (10 osoba):* 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. Barbi 
6. houly
7. Tina 

*subota; 06.09.* 

*7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi s blagajnicom Larom 
7. leonisa 
8. emily SD (8-12) 
9. Barbi (7-16) 
10. andrea (ne znam još vrijeme)
11. larmama SD (9-13)
12. Inesica (od 8 pa najmanje do 11:30))
13. Elvira
14. Mukica 
15. Tina

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* 
1. juroslav 
2. puntica, mm SD 

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)* 
1. Ena 
2. m od maxi SD

----------


## klamarica

*četvrtak 4.9.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 
5. Davorka (sd) 
6. Imga
7. Inesica (sd)
8. klamarica - do 14 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. Roza 
2. lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
6. tinnkka SD 
7. retha 
8. andrea 
9. Elvira

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda 
5. Jelka SD (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. maxi (17-20) 
8. leonisa (iza 17) 
9. jadro (iza 17)
10. larmama SD (17-20) 
11. Elvira
12. Mukica (18 - ....)

*petak; 05.09.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga 
8. ana.m (sd1) od 10h
9. Inesica (sd) 
10. Elvira

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. Roza 
2. lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. tinnkka SD 
6. ana.m (sd1) 
7. andrea 
8. Elvira

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Jelka SD (17-20) 
6. maxi SD (17-20) 
7. leonisa (iza 17) 
8. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 
9. Barbi (18 - 
10. Inesica (sd, pa malo bez, otprilike do 21)
11. Elvira
12. Mukica (17 - ...)

*20-22 (10 osoba):* 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. Barbi 
6. houly
7. Tina 

*subota; 06.09.* 

*7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi s blagajnicom Larom 
7. leonisa 
8. emily SD (8-12) 
9. Barbi (7-16) 
10. andrea (ne znam još vrijeme)
11. larmama SD (9-13)
12. Inesica (od 8 pa najmanje do 11:30))
13. Elvira
14. Mukica 
15. Tina

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* 
1. juroslav 
2. puntica, mm SD 

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)* 
1. Ena 
2. m od maxi SD

možda ću moći i u petak, ali za sada se prijavljujem samo za četvrtak...

----------


## ana.m

*četvrtak 4.9.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 
5. Davorka (sd) 
6. Imga
7. Inesica (sd)
8. klamarica - do 14 

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. Roza 
2. lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
6. tinnkka SD 
7. retha 
8. andrea 
9. Elvira

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda 
5. Jelka SD (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. maxi (17-20) 
8. leonisa (iza 17) 
9. jadro (iza 17)
10. larmama SD (17-20) 
11. Elvira
12. Mukica (18 - ....)

*petak; 05.09.* 

*9-13 (7 osoba):* 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga 
8. Inesica (sd) 
9. Elvira

*13-16 (10 osoba):* 
1. Roza 
2. lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. tinnkka SD 
6. ana.m (sd1) 
7. andrea 
8. Elvira

*16-20 (10 osoba):* 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Jelka SD (17-20) 
6. maxi SD (17-20) 
7. leonisa (iza 17) 
8. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 
9. Barbi (18 - 
10. Inesica (sd, pa malo bez, otprilike do 21)
11. Elvira
12. Mukica (17 - ...)

*20-22 (10 osoba):* 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. Barbi 
6. houly
7. Tina 

*subota; 06.09.* 

*7-18:* 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi s blagajnicom Larom 
7. leonisa 
8. emily SD (8-12) 
9. Barbi (7-16) 
10. andrea (ne znam još vrijeme)
11. larmama SD (9-13)
12. Inesica (od 8 pa najmanje do 11:30))
13. Elvira
14. Mukica 
15. Tina

*13-18 (što više "friških"):* 
1. juroslav 
2. puntica, mm SD 

*16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)* 
1. Ena 
2. m od maxi SD

Možda dođem i u četvrtak iza 12, ali u petak nažalost ipak ne mogu ranije jer idem s Ivom na adaptaciju u jaslice tako da se vidimo oko 13h.

----------


## retha

Samo jos zelim dodati..Ja bi vjesalice slagala molim lijepo..  :Grin:  
Apri sve cu ih okrenut na istu stranu nis ne brini.

A za petak cu onda jos vidit hocu li moc uleti..
Vidimo se sutra na velesajmu..  :Bye:

----------


## apricot

retha, osobno ću to prekontrolirati  8)

----------


## veggie

četvrtak 4.9.

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Roza
2. Frida
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h
4. leonisa (sd)
5. Davorka (sd)
6. Imga
7. Inesica (sd)
8. klamarica - do 14

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2. lelica
3. stella
4. Imga
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h)
6. tinnkka SD
7. retha
8. andrea
9. Elvira

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. krumpiric SD
3. Forka (18-20)
4. Linda
5. Jelka SD (17-20)
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19)
7. maxi (17-20)
8. leonisa (iza 17)
9. jadro (iza 17)
10. larmama SD (17-20)
11. Elvira
12. Mukica (18 - ....)

petak; 05.09.

9-13 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2. Frida
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h
4. zumbulmama
5. leonisa (sd)
6. Davorka (sd)
7. Imga
8. Inesica (sd)
9. Elvira
10. veggie

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2. lelica
3. stella
4. Imga
5. tinnkka SD
6. ana.m (sd1)
7. andrea
8. Elvira

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Mara
2. krumpiric SD
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm
4. Forka (18-20)
5. Jelka SD (17-20)
6. maxi SD (17-20)
7. leonisa (iza 17)
8. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži)
9. Barbi (18 -
10. Inesica (sd, pa malo bez, otprilike do 21)
11. Elvira
12. Mukica (17 - ...)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Mara
2. @n@ sd i mm
3. Forka
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem)
5. Barbi
6. houly
7. Tina

subota; 06.09.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. krumpiric
3. Frida
4. Linda (9-13)
5. Amelie32 (7-12)
6. maxi s blagajnicom Larom
7. leonisa
8. emily SD (8-12)
9. Barbi (7-16)
10. andrea (ne znam još vrijeme)
11. larmama SD (9-13)
12. Inesica (od 8 pa najmanje do 11:30))
13. Elvira
14. Mukica
15. Tina

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. juroslav
2. puntica, mm SD

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. Ena
2. m od maxi SD

----------


## pepi

četvrtak 4.9. 

9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 
5. Davorka (sd) 
6. Imga 
7. Inesica (sd) 
8. klamarica - do 14 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
6. tinnkka SD 
7. retha 
8. andrea 
9. Elvira 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Linda 
5. Jelka SD (17-20) 
6. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
7. maxi (17-20) 
8. leonisa (iza 17) 
9. jadro (iza 17) 
10. larmama SD (17-20) 
11. Elvira 
12. Mukica (18 - ....) 

petak; 05.09. 

9-13 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga 
8. Inesica (sd) 
9. Elvira 
10. veggie 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. tinnkka SD 
6. ana.m (sd1) 
7. andrea 
8. Elvira 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Jelka SD (17-20) 
6. maxi SD (17-20) 
7. leonisa (iza 17) 
8. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 
9. Barbi (18 - 
10. Inesica (sd, pa malo bez, otprilike do 21) 
11. Elvira 
12. Mukica (17 - ...) 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. Barbi 
6. houly 
7. Tina 

subota; 06.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi s blagajnicom Larom 
7. leonisa 
8. emily SD (8-12) 
9. Barbi (7-16) 
10. andrea (ne znam još vrijeme) 
11. larmama SD (9-13) 
12. Inesica (od 8 pa najmanje do 11:30)) 
13. Elvira 
14. Mukica 
15. Tina 
16. pepi (8-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. puntica, mm SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena 
2. m od maxi SD

----------


## leonisa

ja cu doc do 9:30
sad su me zvali iz servisa da ce doci za pola sata. trebaju mi sredit vrata, ne mogu se zakljucati  :Rolling Eyes:  
super je sto su reagrali u manje od 24h!

ali valjda svaku primopredaju ja i majstori  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Linda

Fakat sam dosadna, ali ovaj put mi je iskrsnulo sto komplikaža oko organizacije, pa opet mijenjam (nadam se zanji put  :Rolling Eyes:  )- dakle, danas me nema, ali sutra i u subotu me ništa neće spriječiti!

*četvrtak 4.9.* 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 
5. Davorka (sd) 
6. Imga 
7. Inesica (sd) 
8. klamarica - do 14 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
6. tinnkka SD 
7. retha 
8. andrea 
9. Elvira 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Jelka SD (17-20) 
5. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
6. maxi (17-20) 
7. leonisa (iza 17) 
8. jadro (iza 17) 
9. larmama SD (17-20) 
10. Elvira 
11. Mukica (18 - ....) 

*petak; 05.09.* 
9-13 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga 
8. Inesica (sd) 
9. Elvira 
10. veggie 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. tinnkka SD 
6. ana.m (sd1) 
7. andrea 
8. Elvira 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. Jelka SD (17-20) 
6. maxi SD (17-20) 
7. leonisa (iza 17) 
8. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 
9. Barbi (18 - 
10. Inesica (sd, pa malo bez, otprilike do 21) 
11. Elvira 
12. Mukica (17 - ...) 
13. Linda

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. Barbi 
6. houly 
7. Tina 

*subota; 06.09.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) SD 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi s blagajnicom Larom 
7. leonisa 
8. emily SD (8-12) 
9. Barbi (7-16) 
10. andrea (ne znam još vrijeme) 
11. larmama SD (9-13) 
12. Inesica (od 8 pa najmanje do 11:30)) 
13. Elvira 
14. Mukica 
15. Tina 
16. pepi (8-13) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. puntica, mm SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena 
2. m od maxi SD

----------


## stella

Linda   :Laughing:

----------


## MIJA 32

Ja dolazim u petak; nadam se da ću do 11 stići,a ostat ću dok se ptičice ne probude (baka će ih čuvati) cca do 15 sati.

----------


## MIJA 32

Ja dolazim u petak; nadam se da ću do 11 stići,a ostat ću dok se ptičice ne probude (baka će ih čuvati) cca do 15 sati.

----------


## Jelka

*četvrtak 4.9.* 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 
5. Davorka (sd) 
6. Imga 
7. Inesica (sd) 
8. klamarica - do 14 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
6. tinnkka SD 
7. retha 
8. andrea 
9. Elvira 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. leonisa (iza 17) 
7. jadro (iza 17) 
8. larmama SD (17-20) 
9. Elvira 
10. Mukica (18 - ....) 

*petak; 05.09.* 
9-13 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga 
8. Inesica (sd) 
9. Elvira 
10. veggie 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. tinnkka SD 
6. ana.m (sd1) 
7. andrea 
8. Elvira 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. maxi SD (17-20) 
6. leonisa (iza 17) 
7. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 
8. Barbi (18 - 
9. Inesica (sd, pa malo bez, otprilike do 21) 
10. Elvira 
11. Mukica (17 - ...) 
12. Linda

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. Barbi 
6. houly 
7. Tina 

*subota; 06.09.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) SD 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi s blagajnicom Larom 
7. leonisa 
8. emily SD (8-12) 
9. Barbi (7-16) 
10. andrea (ne znam još vrijeme) 
11. larmama SD (9-13) 
12. Inesica (od 8 pa najmanje do 11:30)) 
13. Elvira 
14. Mukica 
15. Tina 
16. pepi (8-13) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. puntica, mm SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena 
2. m od maxi SD

Ja se nažalost brišem sa svih popisa. Jana ima gadnu reakciju na prekjučerašnje cjepivo.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## krumpiric

brišem se danas  :Crying or Very sad:  
sutra stižem ravno s posla

četvrtak 4.9. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 
5. Davorka (sd) 
6. Imga 
7. Inesica (sd) 
8. klamarica - do 14 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
6. tinnkka SD 
7. retha 
8. andrea 
9. Elvira 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Mukica (18 - ....) 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. leonisa (iza 17) 
7. jadro (iza 17) 
8. larmama SD (17-20) 
9. Elvira 


petak; 05.09. 
9-13 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga 
8. Inesica (sd) 
9. Elvira 
10. veggie 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. tinnkka SD 
6. ana.m (sd1) 
7. andrea 
8. Elvira 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. maxi SD (17-20) 
6. leonisa (iza 17) 
7. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 
8. Barbi (18 - 
9. Inesica (sd, pa malo bez, otprilike do 21) 
10. Elvira 
11. Mukica (17 - ...) 
12. Linda 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. Barbi 
6. houly 
7. Tina 

subota; 06.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) SD 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi s blagajnicom Larom 
7. leonisa 
8. emily SD (8-12) 
9. Barbi (7-16) 
10. andrea (ne znam još vrijeme) 
11. larmama SD (9-13) 
12. Inesica (od 8 pa najmanje do 11:30)) 
13. Elvira 
14. Mukica 
15. Tina 
16. pepi (8-13) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. puntica, mm SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena 
2. m od maxi SD

----------


## Davor

Dođemo danas nakon posla, a ako ne bude ništa za šljakat vratimo se doma.

----------


## Joe

Evo, ipak ću se upisati, 99% da dođem.


četvrtak 4.9. 
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. leonisa (sd) 
5. Davorka (sd) 
6. Imga 
7. Inesica (sd) 
8. klamarica - do 14 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h) 
6. tinnkka SD 
7. retha 
8. andrea 
9. Elvira 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Ivakika 
2. Mukica (18 - ....) 
3. Forka (18-20) 
4. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19) 
5. maxi (17-20) 
6. leonisa (iza 17) 
7. jadro (iza 17) 
8. larmama SD (17-20) 
9. Elvira 


petak; 05.09. 
9-13 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga 
8. Inesica (sd) 
9. Elvira 
10. veggie 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. tinnkka SD 
6. ana.m (sd1) 
7. andrea 
8. Elvira 
9. Joe

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. maxi SD (17-20) 
6. leonisa (iza 17) 
7. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 
8. Barbi (18 - 
9. Inesica (sd, pa malo bez, otprilike do 21) 
10. Elvira 
11. Mukica (17 - ...) 
12. Linda 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. Barbi 
6. houly 
7. Tina 

subota; 06.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) SD 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi s blagajnicom Larom 
7. leonisa 
8. emily SD (8-12) 
9. Barbi (7-16) 
10. andrea (ne znam još vrijeme) 
11. larmama SD (9-13) 
12. Inesica (od 8 pa najmanje do 11:30)) 
13. Elvira 
14. Mukica 
15. Tina 
16. pepi (8-13) 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. puntica, mm SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena 
2. m od maxi SD

----------


## Marija

četvrtak 4.9.
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Roza
2. Frida
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h
4. leonisa (sd)
5. Davorka (sd)
6. Imga
7. Inesica (sd)
8. klamarica - do 14

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2. lelica
3. stella
4. Imga
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h)
6. tinnkka SD
7. retha
8. andrea
9. Elvira

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Mukica (18 - ....)
3. Forka (18-20)
4. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19)
5. maxi (17-20)
6. leonisa (iza 17)
7. jadro (iza 17)
8. larmama SD (17-20)
9. Elvira
10. Marija (17-19)


petak; 05.09.
9-13 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2. Frida
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h
4. zumbulmama
5. leonisa (sd)
6. Davorka (sd)
7. Imga
8. Inesica (sd)
9. Elvira
10. veggie
11. Marija (sd)-do 12 h

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2. lelica
3. stella
4. Imga
5. tinnkka SD
6. ana.m (sd1)
7. andrea
8. Elvira
9. Joe

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Mara
2. krumpiric SD
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm
4. Forka (18-20)
5. maxi SD (17-20)
6. leonisa (iza 17)
7. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži)
8. Barbi (18 -
9. Inesica (sd, pa malo bez, otprilike do 21)
10. Elvira
11. Mukica (17 - ...)
12. Linda

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Mara
2. @n@ sd i mm
3. Forka
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem)
5. Barbi
6. houly
7. Tina

subota; 06.09.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. krumpiric
3. Frida
4. Linda (9-13) SD
5. Amelie32 (7-12)
6. maxi s blagajnicom Larom
7. leonisa
8. emily SD (8-12)
9. Barbi (7-16)
10. andrea (ne znam još vrijeme)
11. larmama SD (9-13)
12. Inesica (od 8 pa najmanje do 11:30))
13. Elvira
14. Mukica
15. Tina
16. pepi (8-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. juroslav
2. puntica, mm SD

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. Ena
2. m od maxi SD

----------


## lucij@

četvrtak 4.9.
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Roza
2. Frida
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h
4. leonisa (sd)
5. Davorka (sd)
6. Imga
7. Inesica (sd)
8. klamarica - do 14

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2. lelica
3. stella
4. Imga
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h)
6. tinnkka SD
7. retha
8. andrea
9. Elvira

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Mukica (18 - ....)
3. Forka (18-20)
4. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19)
5. maxi (17-20)
6. leonisa (iza 17)
7. jadro (iza 17)
8. larmama SD (17-20)
9. Elvira
10. Marija (17-19)


petak; 05.09.
9-13 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2. Frida
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h
4. zumbulmama
5. leonisa (sd)
6. Davorka (sd)
7. Imga
8. Inesica (sd)
9. Elvira
10. veggie
11. Marija (sd)-do 12 h

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2. lelica
3. stella
4. Imga
5. tinnkka SD
6. ana.m (sd1)
7. andrea
8. Elvira
9. Joe
10. lucij@ (od 14.30)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Mara
2. krumpiric SD
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm
4. Forka (18-20)
5. maxi SD (17-20)
6. leonisa (iza 17)
7. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži)
8. Barbi (18 -
9. Inesica (sd, pa malo bez, otprilike do 21)
10. Elvira
11. Mukica (17 - ...)
12. Linda
13. lucij@

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Mara
2. @n@ sd i mm
3. Forka
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem)
5. Barbi
6. houly
7. Tina

subota; 06.09.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. krumpiric
3. Frida
4. Linda (9-13) SD
5. Amelie32 (7-12)
6. maxi s blagajnicom Larom
7. leonisa
8. emily SD (8-12)
9. Barbi (7-16)
10. andrea (ne znam još vrijeme)
11. larmama SD (9-13)
12. Inesica (od 8 pa najmanje do 11:30))
13. Elvira
14. Mukica
15. Tina
16. pepi (8-13)

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. juroslav
2. puntica, mm SD

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. Ena
2. m od maxi SD[/quote]

----------


## meda

četvrtak 4.9.
9-13 (7 osoba): super bi bilo ako ima koji tata
1. Roza
2. Frida
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h
4. leonisa (sd)
5. Davorka (sd)
6. Imga
7. Inesica (sd)
8. klamarica - do 14

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2. lelica
3. stella
4. Imga
5. Luna Rocco (do 17 h)
6. tinnkka SD
7. retha
8. andrea
9. Elvira

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Ivakika
2. Mukica (18 - ....)
3. Forka (18-20)
4. Amelie32 (16.30 - 19)
5. maxi (17-20)
6. leonisa (iza 17)
7. jadro (iza 17)
8. larmama SD (17-20)
9. Elvira
10. Marija (17-19)


petak; 05.09.
9-13 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2. Frida
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h
4. zumbulmama
5. leonisa (sd)
6. Davorka (sd)
7. Imga
8. Inesica (sd)
9. Elvira
10. veggie
11. Marija (sd)-do 12 h

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Roza
2. lelica
3. stella
4. Imga
5. tinnkka SD
6. ana.m (sd1)
7. andrea
8. Elvira
9. Joe
10. lucij@ (od 14.30)
11. meda SD

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. Mara
2. krumpiric SD
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm
4. Forka (18-20)
5. maxi SD (17-20)
6. leonisa (iza 17)
7. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži)
8. Barbi (18 -
9. Inesica (sd, pa malo bez, otprilike do 21)
10. Elvira
11. Mukica (17 - ...)
12. Linda
13. lucij@
14.meda

20-22 (10 osoba):
1. Mara
2. @n@ sd i mm
3. Forka
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem)
5. Barbi
6. houly
7. Tina

subota; 06.09.

7-18:
1. IvakikaSD
2. krumpiric
3. Frida
4. Linda (9-13) SD
5. Amelie32 (7-12)
6. maxi s blagajnicom Larom
7. leonisa
8. emily SD (8-12)
9. Barbi (7-16)
10. andrea (ne znam još vrijeme)
11. larmama SD (9-13)
12. Inesica (od 8 pa najmanje do 11:30))
13. Elvira
14. Mukica
15. Tina
16. pepi (8-13)
17. meda 

13-18 (što više "friških"):
1. juroslav
2. puntica, mm SD

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1. Ena
2. m od maxi SD[/quote][/quote]

----------


## retha

> retha, osobno ću to prekontrolirati  8)


Je..trebalo je to odmah onda..  :Grin:  
Ovak ja poslazem sve na jednu stranu i poslje dodem vidit i neko ko stavlja robu ne bavi se takvim detaljima i sve ode u kupus.. onda ja ludaca vadim te obrnute iz skafandera i stavljam ih na "pravu" stranu..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## apricot

a sigurna sam da imaš i pametnijeg posla   :Laughing:

----------


## maxi

nažalost subota iza 13 propada za mene i mm-a, ostaje petak popodne i to bez dječice i subota ujutro


*petak; 05.09.* 
9-13 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga 
8. Inesica (sd) 
9. Elvira 
10. veggie 
11. Marija (sd)-do 12 h 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. tinnkka SD 
6. ana.m (sd1) 
7. andrea 
8. Elvira 
9. Joe 
10. lucij@ (od 14.30) 
11. meda SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. leonisa (iza 17) 
7. petarpan SD (iza 18h)+kuma trudnica (svi skupa dokle trudnica izdrži) 
8. Barbi (18 - 
9. Inesica (sd, pa malo bez, otprilike do 21) 
10. Elvira 
11. Mukica (17 - ...) 
12. Linda 
13. lucij@ 
14.meda 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. Barbi 
6. houly 
7. Tina 

*subota; 06.09.* 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) SD 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi s blagajnicom Larom (8-13)
7. leonisa 
8. emily SD (8-12) 
9. Barbi (7-16) 
10. andrea (ne znam još vrijeme) 
11. larmama SD (9-13) 
12. Inesica (od 8 pa najmanje do 11:30)) 
13. Elvira 
14. Mukica 
15. Tina 
16. pepi (8-13) 
17. meda 

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. puntica, mm SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena

----------


## Davor

apricot, nemoj tako, baš nas je lijepo animirala. (u sjećanje se vraća što si radila s onim hulahopom prije par rasprodaja... mrak!)

----------


## petarpan

Apeliram na volonterke i volontere koji su su se ovdje upisali a i na one koji nisu (E,na vas posebno) da danas dođu u što većem broju!!!!
Osobito noćne ptice!
Hvala!

i poznavatelje Quinny kolica za pomoć Davoru

----------


## Davor

Samo se ti zezaj - ja nemam ni dana staža s kolicima.

----------


## Joe

Joe se prijavljuje, joe se odjavljuje  :Rolling Eyes:  
ne mogu danas, imam sastanak u 14 na poslu...
ja bih sutra malo došla, da li da se upisujem na listu? Glupo mi je plaćati ulaznicu. Je li dovoljno da se javim curama na ulazu?

----------


## petarpan

petak; 05.09. 
9-13 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga 
8. Inesica (sd) 
9. Elvira 
10. veggie 
11. Marija (sd)-do 12 h 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. tinnkka SD 
6. ana.m (sd1) 
7. andrea 
8. Elvira 
9. Joe 
10. lucij@ (od 14.30) 
11. meda SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. leonisa (iza 17) 
7. petarpan SD (iza 17h)
8. Barbi (18 - 
9. Inesica (sd, pa malo bez, otprilike do 21) 
10. Elvira 
11. Mukica (17 - ...) 
12. Linda 
13. lucij@ 
14.meda 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. Barbi 
6. houly 
7. Tina 

subota; 06.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) SD 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi s blagajnicom Larom (8-13) 
7. leonisa 
8. emily SD (8-12) 
9. Barbi (7-16) 
10. andrea (ne znam još vrijeme) 
11. larmama SD (9-13) 
12. Inesica (od 8 pa najmanje do 11:30)) 
13. Elvira 
14. Mukica 
15. Tina 
16. pepi (8-13) 
17. meda 
18.petarpan SD (9-najkasnije 11)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. puntica, mm SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena

----------


## Joe

Sad vidim ivakikin apel
ok, uvaljujem djecu mami sutra ujutro i dolazim od 9 do 12.

petak; 05.09. 
9-13 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga 
8. Inesica (sd) 
9. Elvira 
10. veggie 
11. Marija (sd)-do 12 h 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. tinnkka SD 
6. ana.m (sd1) 
7. andrea 
8. Elvira 
9. Joe 
10. lucij@ (od 14.30) 
11. meda SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. leonisa (iza 17) 
7. petarpan SD (iza 17h) 
8. Barbi (18 - 
9. Inesica (sd, pa malo bez, otprilike do 21) 
10. Elvira 
11. Mukica (17 - ...) 
12. Linda 
13. lucij@ 
14.meda 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. Barbi 
6. houly 
7. Tina 

subota; 06.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) SD 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi s blagajnicom Larom (8-13) 
7. leonisa 
8. emily SD (8-12) 
9. Barbi (7-16) 
10. andrea (ne znam još vrijeme) 
11. larmama SD (9-13) 
12. Inesica (od 8 pa najmanje do 11:30)) 
13. Elvira 
14. Mukica 
15. Tina 
16. pepi (8-13) 
17. meda 
18.petarpan SD (9-najkasnije 11) 
19. Joe (9-12)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. puntica, mm SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena

----------


## ivakika

joe, ne moras placati ulaznicu!
samo se prijavi da si dosla volontirati i dodji do udruznog standa!

----------


## ninocka76

petak; 05.09. 
9-13 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. Frida 
3. bubimira (sd)- do 14h 
4. zumbulmama 
5. leonisa (sd) 
6. Davorka (sd) 
7. Imga 
8. Inesica (sd) 
9. Elvira 
10. veggie 
11. Marija (sd)-do 12 h 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Roza 
2. lelica 
3. stella 
4. Imga 
5. tinnkka SD 
6. ana.m (sd1) 
7. andrea 
8. Elvira 
9. Joe 
10. lucij@ (od 14.30) 
11. meda SD 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. krumpiric SD 
3. 18-20 @n@ sd i mm 
4. Forka (18-20) 
5. maxi (17-21) 
6. leonisa (iza 17) 
7. petarpan SD (iza 17h) 
8. Barbi (18 - 
9. Inesica (sd, pa malo bez, otprilike do 21) 
10. Elvira 
11. Mukica (17 - ...) 
12. Linda 
13. lucij@ 
14.meda 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. Mara 
2. @n@ sd i mm 
3. Forka 
4. juroslav (možda i nekaj prije 8 dojdem) 
5. Barbi 
6. houly 
7. Tina 

subota; 06.09. 

7-18: 
1. IvakikaSD 
2. krumpiric 
3. Frida 
4. Linda (9-13) SD 
5. Amelie32 (7-12) 
6. maxi s blagajnicom Larom (8-13) 
7. leonisa 
8. emily SD (8-12) 
9. Barbi (7-16) 
10. andrea (ne znam još vrijeme) 
11. larmama SD (9-13) 
12. Inesica (od 8 pa najmanje do 11:30)) 
13. Elvira 
14. Mukica 
15. Tina 
16. pepi (8-13) 
17. meda 
18.petarpan SD (9-najkasnije 11) 
19. Joe (9-12) 
20. ninocka76 (od 9 nadalje)

13-18 (što više "friških"): 
1. juroslav 
2. puntica, mm SD 

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. Ena
______________

----------


## apricot

ekipa, sretno!
 :Heart:

----------


## puntica

ja se javljam kako bih se ispričala što sam se upisala pa nisam došla   :Embarassed:  
zadnja 2 tjedna ne možete ni zamisliti što nam se sve izdogađalo. na dan rasprodaje svekrva završila u bolnici, u ova 2 tjedna u užoj obitelji 2 hospitalizacije, 2 operacije i 2 prolazne bolesti...Mislim, ne znam kako sam još normalna.   :Crying or Very sad:  
Fakat nisam mogla doći i fakat mi je žao ali nadam se da ću na sljedećoj rasprodaji i ja biti dio ekipe koju svi hvale   :Smile:

----------


## anna-y

I ja sam znala da će moj dolazak biti problematičan, pa se nisam htjela niti upisivati.
Ako vam kažem da doma stalno imam majstore, znate o čemu pričam.  :Laughing:  

Normalno da nitko nije došao, niti dovršio kako je trebao. Sve se zakompliciralo, pa sam ja sama štemala, umjesto da vama pomognem.

Ma, bit će rasprodaja... 8)

----------

